# Alice's Road Trip



## Alice (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a road trip connecting multiple rail features, and a few non-rail items. The original purpose was to ride the Denver Post train behind UP 844. However, there is a steam festival the following weekend in Michigan, so that got added. I'll try to get caught up on dates during the next week or so.

Sunday July 12

I left home in the late afternoon via the Feather River Canyon. This is the lowest pass across the Sierras, "discovered" by James Beckwourth, who used it to build the Beckwourth Trail to the gold mines near Marysville. The Feather River route was much shorter and safer than Donner Pass for gold seekers. I prefer it to Donner for its stunning scenery, and in winter often find it dry when Donner has chain controls.

The Feather River rail route was completed by Western Pacific in 1909. Centennial celebrations are supposed to have been scheduled, but I haven't seen any announcements. It is considered an engineering marvel. The maximum grade is 1 percent, half as steep as the Donner Pass route. Two railfan features are the Keddie Wye (named after the route surveyer) and the one mile long Williams Loop (to gain track elevation on the west side in order to meet that 1 percent standard).

There wasn't any rail traffic in the canyon, which is unusual, and I spotted a possible reason near the Pulga Bridge: a hi-railer on a single-track section, so stopped looking for trains. Just past the summit I passed a freight moving westbound, though, so reversed course to get to the Williams Loop first for photos and a video of the train looped over itself.

I continued after dark across Nevada on US-50, "The Loneliest Road in America," beautiful country anytime, but especially by Milky Way-light and later by moonlight.

Article on railfanning in the Feather River Canyon

Photos and video (better video later).

Edit: Add railfanning link and photo link


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks!Look forward to the pics and the reports from a real pro!


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks!Look forward to the pics and the reports from a real pro!


Well, I don't know about the "real pro" part for either reports or pics! I'm very different than Whooz. He devotes extensive time every night of a trip to whatever he does to prepare a trip report. Me, in the time I've been gone so far, tonight is the first time I checked in before midnight, not counting the night I picked Whooz up in Denver for UP 844 trip. I would have stayed at the station looking at the train a couple more hours (like I did the night before), even though it was too dark to see well and certainly too dark for photos, but Whooz seems to have practical ideas.

I might try to get some photos up tomorrow night. Maybe. The front of the local phone book (I'm in Michigan tonight) lists several train stations as features, and I'm a sucker for that kind of detour.


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2009)

Monday July 13

Nevada Northern Railway in Ely, NV, is running steam today.

They have quite a bit of rolling stock around, some outdoors and some indoors, in pristine to decrepit conditions. #93 runs coal, which comes from Colorado. They order coal the size of eggs or golf balls but have been receiving much larger pieces. The original coal dispensing tower is still present but isn't used because tourist excursions use nowhere near as much coal as mining trains, so they just use a frontloader.

One of the enclosed railcars is wheelchair accessible, but I use crutches because I want to be outside.

The engineer gets complimented for stoking the fire to generate smoke. Smoke represents waste in revenue service, but tourists like it for photos.

We go through two tunnels, one with not much clearance.

This is copper country, and it shows in the tailings we pass by. We also pass by "Garnet Hill," free pickings but the easy, good stuff is already picked over.

We wye in a clockwise direction at the end of the run. They reverse direction each month to even out wear on the tracks.

There are several communication shacks, each about the size of an outhouse. Before radios, the train had to stop at intervals at these shacks and call dispatch for permission to proceed.

There is an optional shop tour included in the price but I didn't take it because of the one mile hike back to the station that would be kind of challenging for me on foot. They have a large working shop, plus a shop building with other cars, so I suspect this is worthwhile tour. The guys who keep the trains running give the tours, along with the staff on the train after they get the cars separated and the engine turned around and into the shop.

Nevada Northern is actively seeking volunteers. Their application is online. They are happy to work with visitors who can come only occasionally, or who would like to plan their vacation around a couple of weeks of work. The economy is single-industry, copper, and the breakeven price is around $1.75, below which the mine lays everyone off and shuts down. Surrounding towns boom or bust depending on whether the local mine is operating. Locals would like to add more tourism to the economic mix.

In case you think you'd like to move to East Ely near the depot, you might like to know what property costs. I recommend the 1907 Copper National Bank building, prime corner location right down the street from the train depot at 11th and D, a definite fixer upper but a real nice design and mostly complete, and on the same block as some other fixer uppers that might better be torn down. Only $85,000 (and we don't even need to discuss what it would take to bring it up to code because local enforcement is rather spotty depending on how much they think you'll contribute to the tax base).

After the ride, I drive out to McGill, a very dead town. However, their city park is in pretty good condition, considering. More importantly, like many small town parks, it has interesting things "planted" in it, in this case mining equipment. The McGill Drugstore Museum (in the drug store) is closed because the store is closed.

I also drive out to Ruth, to the Robinson Nevada copper pit. This is currently the third largest open pit mine in the world. It used to be the largest, but China now holds that distinction. Last week they opened a new viewing area over the Ruth Pit. Their trucks operate on roads separate from ordinary vehicles, and have crossing gates operated by the women in the guard shed, kind of like rail crossing gates. Mining uses a lot of water, and the big project today is running pipes up the hill for a new section of this pit. I watch them maneuver a long piece around a corner, with one vehicle pulling the somewhat flexible pipe and another controlling the corner. The pipe would not bend enough so they had to cut it. They feed the pipe through a conduit under a road; it looks pretty inefficient. The foreman came over and explained what they were doing and why. He is from Texas but left his family there instead of moving them because he doesn't know how long the mine will keep operating. He said copper was around $2.25 and dropping.

Photos:

Nevada Northern Railway

McGill

Robinson Nevada Copper Mine, Ruth Pit

(Nevada Northern video later)


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2009)

Tuesday July 14

I have an errand in Salt Lake City.

Besides looking around some government buildings and Temple Square, I go to a free organ recital in the Tabernacle. This is one of the largest organs in the world, 206 ranks, 11,623 pipes. The organist, Andrew Unsworth, gives some demos about the building acoustics before he starts. First he drops a pin and a nail, to compare. They sound different, of course, but are equally loud. Then he speaks without a mic. He is plenty loud enough, but hard to understand. Now the screaming kid right behind me (pretty much centered under the dome)? Much too loud, can hear her very well, too well. The recital is designed to show off the range of capabilities of this instrument. I'm more a fan of theater organs (because they have train whistles, for one reason) but this is still a fine and enjoyable performance.

Whooz had told me about heavy rail and light rail in Salt Lake City (I think he had better names for them). Following the catenary to find the central station, I accidentally find Union Station and take a couple of shots from the car, but can't find it again that night even with the address Whooz quickly texts me on request. I also find the Rio Grande depot, now mostly an art gallery. The people at the Rio Grande thought I was odd for taking pictures of the interior and ignoring the items they had displayed. They still had a token depot bench back out of the way in an aisle.

On to Salt Lake Central, where you can catch Greyhound, Amtrak, FrontRunner, or Trax. I catch FrontRunner on a day pass, intending to ride to Ogden, come back directly, then ride Trax on either a day pass or the free downtown section. There is a lot of freight action next to FrontRunner. I spot a bridge from parking lot to station and make a note to get off there for a bit. I like the FrontRunner cars a lot for wheelchair access. All lower seats fold up so I can sit in any position, not just the dedicated positions with no windows. They have a simple ramp, nothing to stick or break, to bridge the gap between traincar and platform.

Ogden is another beautiful UP depot, restored into a couple of museums, a theater, restaurant, park service, etc. This wipes out my plans. There is rolling stock on the old platforms. There is a collection of restored rolling stock at the end of the depot. There is a collection that would be called "for parts" for other types of collections at the end of the yard. Even better, the stuff is not fenced, unless you count a fence on three sides of an area (4th side open) as"fenced." Two cars, a medical car from WWII and a mail car, have signs they'll be open tomorrow.

The depot is closed. One of the doors hadn't been pulled all of the way shut but the cleaning kid kicked me out. I spot a poster: "Much Ado About Nothing," starts in 20 minutes, $8, in the terminal. I go in (and get some photos where I'd been kicked out before). This is community theater, audience primarily children of actors or other theater students, and it must have been a fine performance because those kids gave their folks a standing ovation at the end. I had a good time, too, before making my way around a steam engine and a couple of cabooses back in plenty of time for the lasrt train back to Salt Lake.

The trip back was very different. The train was virtually empty. The train host was particularly friendly and talkative. I tied my chair out of the way in the bike rack and climbed up so I could see out the front.

I like the way Salt Lake Central looks at night better than in daytime. There are few people. This time I notice the odd sculptures of luggage left behind so long that rocks are growing around it.

(Photos later)


----------



## jackal (Jul 24, 2009)

Great reports, Alice! I spent a week in UT and eastern NV (including Ely) last May. Stunning country, definitely. I'd like to do US 50 at some point in my life--and by night certainly sounds eerily cool! Sounds like you had a great time in SLC, too--I think that is truly one of my favorite cities, just because the atmosphere is so nice and everyone is so friendly.

Looking forward to further photos and reports!


----------



## MikeM (Jul 24, 2009)

Also appreciate the reports, particularly from Salt Lake. I went to college at the University of Utah 1978 - 82, and traveled through the city this summer for the first time in years. Tons of development, particularly with light rail downtown linked to the college and surrounding community. Felt lost at times in traveling. I was really impressed with how clean things remain in the city, with the exception of some homeless sleeping along main street in places. Both the UP and D&RG stations were extensively rehabbed in the 80's; however with development I think Amtrak is now at another location? Too bad, both stations were real impressive. I seem to recall the D&RG station was redone as offices for the state historical society, they used to have a narrow guage steam locomotive on the platform side of the station, and kept the interior of the station looking much as before (Amtrak used a side station in the same building)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 24, 2009)

Great reports!

Does Union Station in Ogden still have the model railroad museum? :huh: I enjoyed that back in 2003!


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2009)

MikeM said:


> Also appreciate the reports, particularly from Salt Lake. I went to college at the University of Utah 1978 - 82, and traveled through the city this summer for the first time in years. Tons of development, particularly with light rail downtown linked to the college and surrounding community. Felt lost at times in traveling. I was really impressed with how clean things remain in the city, with the exception of some homeless sleeping along main street in places. Both the UP and D&RG stations were extensively rehabbed in the 80's; however with development I think Amtrak is now at another location? Too bad, both stations were real impressive. I seem to recall the D&RG station was redone as offices for the state historical society, they used to have a narrow guage steam locomotive on the platform side of the station, and kept the interior of the station looking much as before (Amtrak used a side station in the same building)


Yes, Amtrak is now in a different place (in the transit center) and has minimal facilities. The D&RG station is still pretty original but I didn't go out back.

Now a question for you. The UP station serves as restrooms for the shopping center built behind the station where tracks should be. The street at the front of the station is at street level, as expected. The street at the back (where the shops are) is down a long ways, an elevator ride plus long ramp. Where were the tracks? All I can think of is maybe the tracks were at station level and there was a tunnel under them (like at Los Angeles), and the bottom of the tunnel is where the backdoor street is now.


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Great reports!
> Does Union Station in Ogden still have the model railroad museum? :huh: I enjoyed that back in 2003!


Yes, the model trains are still there but I didn't go in. It is supposed to be a real good rendition of the transcontinental railway. There is also a Browning Firearms Museum, an antique car museum. several art galleries, a National Forest info center, an indoor train museum, and a research library about Ogden. I didn't go to any of these, just the performance and the outdoor train collection.


----------



## Alice (Jul 25, 2009)

Photos and video for message #1 added.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 25, 2009)

Alice said:


> Photos and video for message #1 added.


Enjoyed it Alice!You mentioned something in a previous post about re-routing the CZ,did it use

this loop too,I can imagine how neat it would be in a car with good windows like the old lounges!More!


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Aloha Alice,

Enjoyed the report. Evan missed you on the OTOL Fest. She wanted to wear the Fez Whooz gave her, but both mornings she forgot it leaving here house. She is a seven going on 20 year old night owl  , as I am sure you remember.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2009)

Photos for message 4 added:

Nevada Northern Railway

McGill

Robinson Nevada Copper Mine, Ruth Pit

(Nevada Northern video later)


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> You mentioned something in a previous post about re-routing the CZ,did it usethis loop too,I can imagine how neat it would be in a car with good windows like the old lounges!More!


Yes, when Amtrak ran over the Feather River detour on account of Donner Pass track work, we did use the Williams Loop. However, it didn't look like much, just an ordinary undercrossing then an ordinary bridge, because we were not anywhere near long enough to loop over ourselves. The only passengers who appreciated the loop were looking for it. The side of the loop where the train runs along the highway is the side where eastbound train traffic is actually moving west, but again, most people weren't aware of that.


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2009)

These are photos for message #5, July 14 FrontRunner trip to Ogden Union Station.

Salt Lake City

Rail to Ogden

Ogden Union Station

Rail back to Salt Lake City


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> These are photos for message #5, July 14 FrontRunner trip to Ogden Union Station.
> Salt Lake City


Mahalo Alice

Nice pictures. The link above sends me to a "private" page, could not see those.

Aloha

Eric


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> The link above sends me to a "private" page, could not see those.


Sorry about that, fixed. Thanks for the heads-up, Eric.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Aloha

Would like to hear the pipe organ in SLC, again realy nice pictures

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2009)

Alice said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > The link above sends me to a "private" page, could not see those.
> ...


Great pics Alice/thanks for fixing the link!Im glad to see that another city has found a use for

grand old stations instead of tearing them down,still would be nice if they could be used

for trains as originally built!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 29, 2009)

Alice, Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 Executive Assistant, has asked me to host & post these videos from earlier in her trip, which were uploaded to my laptop while we were at Denver for the Frontier Days Train. Slow putting them up due to intermittent communications from the road and my preoccupation with other projects.

. Commuter train getting underway on the Salt Lake City-Ogden Line.
EDIT: Oops. Nevada Northern video is now actually Nevada Northern, not duplicate of the loop. Sorry all.


----------



## Alice (Jul 31, 2009)

July 15

Today I'm driving north and east visiting rail-oriented spots until I run out of time.

Yesterday I found Union Station Salt Lake City by accident then couldn't find it again when I wanted to see more after returning from taking FrontRunner north to Ogden. So that is my first stop today, including the stunning interior, and stained glass at the back of the station facing the new shopping center.

Out back there is not much space at station level where I would expect tracks to be. Street level out the back doors is an elevator ride and lengthy ramp down. Where were the tracks, station level or street level? Was there once a tunnel under the tracks, with the current street located at the bottom of the tunnel?

Photos: Union Station Salt Lake City

Yesterday on the train, I had made a note to get off in Farmington on my return trip in order to take in the view from the bridge between parking lot and station. Since I was on the last train home, that never got done, so my second stop is the Farmington station parking lot.

Photos: FrontRunner Farmington station



Union Station in Ogden was fascinating yesterday but the hospital car and mail car were closed. Today I showed up as the only person on a free tour. I don't stay for the other exhibits I would ordinarily enjoy because I want to get to Golden Spike National Historic Site before it closes.

Photos: Ogden Union Station

At Promontory Summit north of the Great Salt lake, UP and CP rails were joined on May 10, 1869, completing the Transcontinental Railway. The National Park Service maintains a museum, replica train, and the roadbeds where tracks once ran. There are driving tours of the roadbeds but they are closed today, so I'll have to try again on another trip.

Photos: Golden Spike

Driving to Golden Spike, I had noticed a number of signs for a public rocket display, open daylight hours, only a few miles out of my way. The ATK Rocket Factory public entrance has a picnic area with samples and descriptions of a number of their products.

Photos: ATK Rocket Factory

I continue my drive east on the old highway along the railroad tracks to Evanston, a real pleasure to visit. I was here because I had seen a flier someplace else about a rail festival in a couple of weeks to raise funds for restoration of the old UP railyard, and thought it might be worth a visit even though I couldn't make the festival.

UP has donated much of their yard to the city of Evanston, in the SW corner of Wyoming. This is a significantly depressed area and they are trying to bring in tourists. I believe this facility has the potential to be the best rail museum in the country, even though plans are to use much of the roundhouse for non-rail purposes such as City Hall and a convention center.

UP donated 290 acres, including 22 acres of roundhouse-related facilities such as turntable and machine shop. Grants have paid for environmental assessment and cleanup, now completed except for groundwater monitoring. The machine shop restoration is complete as are some exterior lighting and walkways. The turntable is supposed to be operable but it sure has a lot of weeds in it, and tracks between the roundhouse and turntable are missing. One highlight mentioned in the festival flier was demonstrating a car turning on the turntable, but at this point it looks like there is a lot of work left to do.

The gardener and I are the only people in the parking lot, a surprise to me, because there is great freight spectating: frequent traffic and no fence.

Photos: Evanston Railyard

I head out of town along the tracks toward tomorrow's adventures.


----------



## Alice (Aug 1, 2009)

July 16

Today is a driving day. Although the interstate will get me to Denver quicker, I again opt for the scenic route as much as I have time for.

The Rock Springs, WY, station is now a visitor center. Today it is hosting the weekly farmers market. The historic buildings across the street are picturesque and fun, but nearly all of them appear to be vacant and/or boarded up.

Photos: Rock Springs station

Near dusk, I make it to Cheyenne for a roll around Lions Park and a visit to Engine 1242. Cheyenne has a number of historic locomotives scattered around town, is home to the UP steam shop, and continues to be an active rail corridor with excellent viewing. 1242 was built in 1890 and ran until 1954. it is Wyoming's oldest locomotive. Note the details in the fence.

Photos: Cheyenne Lions Park

I get into Denver fairly late but can't resist a visit to the back side of Union Station where UP 844 is parked. The light rail system shares Union Station with Amtrak. The full train is so long this year that it is split between two tracks so that it doesn't block the switches Amtrak trains need to get into the station. I'll bring Whooz out first thing after he flies in tomorrow.

Photos: Denver Union Station

July 17-18

Whooz joins me in Denver for ride behind UP 844 to Cheyenne. He'll write this portion of trip report.


----------



## Alice (Aug 2, 2009)

July 19

Denver

Today, UP-844 is returning to Cheyenne carrying passengers arranged through the museum in Cheyenne, with a scheduled departure of 1pm. I swing by after dropping Whooz at the airport and find the cars and locomotives split onto two tracks, just as we found them Saturday morning. The UP steam shop sends twitter messages while underway and I set my account to receive them on my cell in case I'm near them.

The Platte Valley Trolley is billed as a replica but it doesn't sound electric and doesn't have a trolley mechanism. It runs two routes along the So. Platte River. They also have a caboose locked up. I didn't ride this.

Photos: Platte Valley (fake) Trolley

Instead I check my cell and start north. UP-844 left pretty much on time and is progressing nicely.

Fort Collins, CO

Fort Collins has a historical trolley that operates weekends and holidays during the summer ($1 adult fare RT). It operates with two volunteers, a conductor and a motorman. The conductor is a trolley fanatic who is spending his retirement riding trolleys all over the country. He just passed his motorman test. Max speed is 45mph but the city has asked them to stay under the speed of "the fastest bicyclist." It takes 20 volunteers to operate two shifts a day during the summer, and they'd like more. The trolley runs 1 1/2 miles each way on the restored Mountain Avenue line between City Park and downtown. Almost all of the track was new in 1985 although one section laid in concrete is original. The streetcar has to slow there to keep the trolley from bouncing off its 600vdc power source. The car is a 4-wheel Birney and it rocks pretty violently at times on account of the short wheelbase.

Restoring the line and the very deteriorated car took a lot of material and labor donations from local businesses and individuals. The bulk of the work on the car was done by two single guys who pretty much moved into the shop, including sleeping there, in order to devote all of their free time to the project. They did a beautiful job, even building a steam bath to bend the wood interior to the right curves.

There are lots of other things to watch in the park while waiting for the trolley to arrive. Today, the Society for Creative Anachronism was practicing and a child's train was making loops.

On the way to the park, I noted a boxcar parked in the middle of the street so went to take a look. Somehow I never got closer driving toward it ... because it was moving. After my trolley ride I went for another look. This is not a remote section of town or rarely used track. Where I took photos, city hall was on one side of the street and the transportation center (in an old freight depot) was on the other side. Two trains, one each direction, passed while I wandered around.

Photos: Fort Collins

(Video later)

Nunn, CO

Another cell check yields:

"Train traffic and a broken rail have slowed today's trip. Jul 19, 2:52pm" and

"Stopped near NUNN, CO at 07/19/2009 04:15:38 PM MDT"

The road east from Fort Collins reaches UP-844's route about 4 miles south of Nunn, so that is where I head. While dawdling on the highway along the tracks, a southbound freight passes by. Clearly the track is repaired, 844 will be getting ready to go, and I get serious about heading north. 844 has just started moving so the railfans are still running for their cars. This means I do not need to contend with anyone pacing the engine. I make it to a nice viewpoint with time to spare to park and get me and wheelchair out and situated for one last video.

Photo: Nunn

(Video later)

Then it is on to my reserved room in North Platte, NE, this time mostly by I-80 from Cheyenne.


----------



## Alice (Aug 3, 2009)

July 20

I'm on my way to North Platte, NE, home of UP's Bailey Yard, the largest "classification" yard in the world. Last year when I was here, I didn't allow enough time, so this year I spend the night. I start with the quick visits to steam around town.

UP #480 is in Memorial Park, and is well taken care of.

Unlike last year, both engines and all the cars in Cody Park are open for viewing.

I start with 4-6-6-4 UP Challenger #3977, sister to Challenger #3985 that used to get out of the Cheyenne yard on a trip now and then. These are huge, articulated (in order to make curves), locomotives designed primarily for freight but also used for passengers, at speeds up to 80mph. Each set of drive wheels has its own cylinder. #3977 started service in 1943 hauling freight between Los Angeles and Salt Lake City and between Los Angeles and Caliente. She retired in 1961 from the Nebraska Division, and was donated to the City of North Platte and installed in the museum at Cody Park in 1968.

My next car, a baggage car, contains a very nice selection of museum exhibits. Besides the usual items that everyone has, they have historic UP maps. I take particular note of cities along routes I might take toward my next errand location, Chicago.

Post office cars were ordinarily hauled by passenger trains for faster delivery. National Postal Museum Mail By Rail Exhibit in Washington, DC has a good exhibit about them, well worth a visit (and lunch stop in the same building). Mobile sorting facilities on rails were gradually switched to highways as passenger service declined, with the last rail post office run occuring between Washington, DC and New York in 1977.

Facilities in the steel caboose are pretty spartan. The beds look like they were designed for small females, although that is not the demographic who got jobs riding rails in the days cabooses were used.

I don't go up in the other engine, a diesel, UP Centennial #6922. 6900-series locomotives were billed as "The World's Most Powerful Land Vehicle" when first sold in 1969. They are two engines in one locomotive, deliver 6,600 hp, the largest diesel-electric locomotives ever built. Maximum speed is 80mph. This is the same class that accompanied UP 844 on the Denver-Cheyenne trip.

The museum also has a restored small-town depot moved from Hershey, NE (with appropriate contents including a working telegraph), several signals, and the water spout used to fill steam tenders at the North Platte roundhouse.

My real reason for coming again to North Platte is Bailey Yard. UP opened the Golden Spike Tower and Visitor Center in May a year ago, just a couple of months before my last visit. The tower overlooks the yard. Last year a retired refrigeration mechanic was holed up in the tower answering questions and providing a running commentary on activities. This year's docent was still working, going on duty at 8pm later tonight. He wasn't as talkative so I soent most of my time at the level with the open viewing platform.

Many of my photos look the same, but look closer to see where locomotives or cars have moved. Several coal trains go by on the mainline in the distance. Only one eastbound train passes over the hump while I watch today. Last year, both humps were in continuous use during my visit.

The yard covers 2,850 acres, is 8 miles long, can handle 15,000 rail cars per day, and can fix 750 locomotives per month. High value cars, such as those hauling coal or automobiles, can be serviced, sorted, and on their way in less than an hour.

Last year there was an automobile crushed by a train in the parking lot. This year there is a passenger car, Platte Valley #4613. I'm hoping UP intends to restore it.

North Platte is a great place for railfanning. Besides the locomotives and cars easily accessible in parks, the yard and viewing tower, and the frequent freight traffic, North Platte has built viewing areas for pedestrians crossing the Poplar Street Bridge over UP's mainline. I haven't been yet, but North Platte's annual Rail Fest includes tours of Bailey yard, including the shop facilities.

As usual, I leave driving a highway that parallels the tracks, and get great views of many freights, one EC-4 "Today's Data, Tomorrow's Technology" track inspection vehicle, and a great sunset.

Since photos are uploading at only 10KBps tonight, photos will be later.

Videos at Bailey Yard and along the road will also be later.


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are photos for message 25. Video later.

Trains in North Platte parks, includes interiors of Challenger 3977, baggage car, postal car, caboose.

North Platte Bailey Yard

Driving along the tracks at sunset


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Again Alice nice pictures. And also the ones from your Phone of the GG-1

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2009)

July 21

Still on the way to Rochelle, I stop in Kearney, NE, for the night. I'm out of town before the Trails and Rails Museum opens, but see a little through the fence. #481 is a 2-8-0 1903 Baldwin. Recall #480 is in Memorial Park in North Platte, and looks the same. The museum doesn't have that much rolling stock, but does include quite a few historical building besides the depot, and some work vehicles.

Photos: Kearney

July 22

The Rochelle Railroad Park is a viewing paradise. The gift shop has old time tables, headrest covers, and safety award mugs from a variety of freight and passenger lines (as some examples of unusual merchandise), aside from the usual T-shirts and water bottles.

Outside between the tracks is a covered viewing area. Signs give scanner information, but you do not need to bring your own scanner if you stay in the platform area because the feed is piped in ... much more interesting than music.

This is where UP's double tracks cross BNSF's double tracks. As you can imagine, there is a lot of traffic through here, 120 trains per day in a good year.

UP's route was first built in 1854 by Chicago & North Western and was part of the Overland Route between Chicago and San Francisco. BNSF's route was built in 1857 between Chicago and Twin Cities. Both lines are controlled by dispatchers, UP in Omaha and BNSF in Fort Worth. There used to be an operator in a tower here, but now the crossing is automatic, first-come first-served. Most UP traffic is coal and intermodal. BNSF is mostly intermodal. Both also haul auto-racks. Passenger trains have not come through here since 1971 (when Amtrak started).

Inside of the gift shop is a display that tells what dispatch is doing. This is the same idea as what dispatchers have, but is not a professional system so is not as accurate. However, if you are in the gift shop, keeping an eye on the display will let you know when to get outside for the next train.

Trains magazine has a webcam at Rochelle (registered viewers only).

Rochelle Diamond Lodge is catty-corner across the street and tracks from the viewing park.

Photos: Rochelle Railroad Park


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2009)

July 23

I signed up for the all-day ride behind the Daylight on Thursday, the first day of the Owosso (MI) Steam Festival. I kept track along the way of the various spectating locations, because I planned on chasing the train Friday. The ones that were harder to get to had fewer people. The train was sold out, with around 600 passengers.

Police were at many intersections keeping people off the tracks. They did not enforce posted parking regulations or otherwise harass spectators except for safety.

The coach cars were quite comfortable. We were assigned to a car but were free to choose our own seats. The vestibule window was left open and many people stayed there instead of in their seats. People were uncommonly courteous and voluntarily yielded prime spots to others after their turn at viewing and photographing. There are only a couple of curves on the route between Owosso and Alma, and they are obstructed by trees and buildings.

We had a layover in Alma, less than 50 miles from Owosso.

I stayed aboard for the three photo run-bys. The engineer built up a nice head of steam for the photographers. This was the fastest we went on the entire trip, around 30 mph.

After the excursion, there is still plenty of light so I wander around the area. In Corunna, I find a pretty fancy courthouse. There were a lot of public buildings on this trip dating to when each area was wealthier. As was very common this year, many downtown areas and residences showed signs of financial struggles such as vacancies, boarded windows, and deferred maintenance. Hopefully, these wonderful historic buildings can be saved.

In Durand, I find a Knights Templar memorial in honor of those who died or were injured during a 1923 train derailment in Durand. Four members died on their way to a Masonic convention. A 1929 4-6-2 Baldwin is near the Knights Templar memorial and has a ladder for people to enter during open hours.

Durand still has Amtrak service in their historic depot. The patio outside the depot is popular with railfans at all times of the day and night, as is a lawn area with bleachers across the tracks from the depot. The station has plenty of short and long-term free parking. It appeared that the same people come every night after school or work to hang out and talk trains.

There were fireflies on the lawn by the bleachers but they wouldn't hold still for pictures. We do not have them in California.

Photos: Daylight trip, #110 from Coldwater on turntable, #5632 permanently parked behind Durand fire station, Durand Union Station (with Amtrak).


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2009)

July 24

Over the four festival days, I stay in a different city every night in order to see more.

As yesterday, police were out in force at crossings keeping people off the tracks. At a crossing in Owosso maybe a half-mile from the festival grounds, the officer also told a kid with a skateboard to get further away from the tracks so he'd be out of our pictures.

As yesterday, I searched for rail-oriented features in the area. The Flushing Area Museum is in The Flushing Depot. The 1888 Depot provided passenger service until 1971. It was restored in 1997. Inside displays include model trains. The depot is ready for additional work.

Downtown Flushing is a nice place to spend some time. A river adjoins the downtown area. The riverfront has been improved with a bike/pedestrian path, picnic shelters, and restrooms. Most of the historic buildings are occupied.

Another museum in a depot is in Clio. The 1873 depot is not as fancy as some. The Flint Pere Marquette Railroad ran freight starting in 1862, and up to 8 passenger trains a day around the turn of the century.

I finish the day back at the Durand Union Depot in search of fireflies (still uncooperative) and because it is a nice place to have dinner in the warm night.

Photos: Daylight, Flushing Depot, Clio Depot, Durand Union Station

Video later of Daylight


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Alice

I want to say Mahalo for the fun you share with your reports.

Aloha

Eric


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your joy with us,great pics/great reports,Ive never met you(hope to someday soon!)

but know you are a fantastic person just from what you share in these wonderful trip reports!More!More!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 14, 2009)

This video and these pics wouldn't quite cut the mustard (or the tomato of the current Coast Starlight collision thread) as a stand alone trip report, but they work pretty well as an account of the final stages of the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 Executive Assistant's road trip.

Back on the Correct Coast and in the home stretch, the Executive Assistant stopped by for a couple days of penultimate RailRiot coordination and general goofing off. Pressed and harassed to dream up entertaining activities, I hit on the bright idea of going a bit north of my usual stomping grounds to catch the Coast Starlight passing at a location so scenic that Amtrak has made postcards of it.

Since I'm in no position to hire a helicopter for aerial postcard shots, the next best thing was to groundpound the location for something completely different. So I proposed, and the Executive Assistant agreed, that we should do a Starlight stakeout at Gaviota State Beach. The results:

Coast Starlight At Gaviota, the pictures.

, the video.
Following the Starlight stakeout we took a back road (Hwy 154) through Solvang for the return to Highway 101 at Santa Barbara. The route includes a bridge that's a landmark of civil engineering. Because I have a thing for bridges of all kinds we turned off to explore further, and the photos of that side excursion comprise the latter portion of the Picasa album.

EDIT: During the course of the visit a number of videos from Alice's major meander were transferred to my custody for hosting & posting; they'll be here soon.


----------



## gswager (Aug 14, 2009)

Alice's chapter of road trip is almost closed. Next chapter is resting. Chapter 3 is month long rail trip. Look forward to read more chapters!


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Aloha

These reports and pictures show just hw beautiful this country is and just how little of It I have seen myself, Who needs Europe, Give me an Amtrak Unlimited Pass, Traveler watch out. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 19, 2009)

These videos are companions to the report for July 19 at Fort Collins, CO (posted above 8-2-09):



Also: Fort Collins Municipal Railway


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 24, 2009)

This batch of windnoisy videos goes with the report on Alice's July 20 visit to UP's Bailey Yard (posted 8-3-09):



More - not of Bailey - on the way. She took a BUNCH!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 24, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> These videos are companions to the report for July 19 at Fort Collins, CO (posted above 8-2-09):


As always great pics and videos!Thanks!Wonder why Amtrak cant beg,borrow or steal a few of those UP dome cars to run on the EB and CZ! Could it be that UP Loves Amtrak so much?If UP could afford to maintain/operate them for expensive revenue trips why not Amtrak?


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2009)

Whooz is making me feel guilty. Here he didn't even take the trip, but he is being kind enough to sort, caption, tag, and whatever else he does to get my videos available. Thanks Patrick!

Here are a couple more days of photos, from the Owosso Steam Festival. Most of my comments are with the photos instead of here.

July 25 Owosso Steam Festival, day 3

Photos

Owosso Steam Festival 2009

Click on Event Attractions for brief info on most of the trains.

Day 3 of the festival I spent some time on the actual grounds instead of running around the county all day. Most everything was open for inside tours, and engineers and mechanics were happy to answer questions about their equipment. In the evening I went out to North Star for video of Nickel Plate #765's excursion back from Alma.

Those of you interested in the history of locomotive development probably know the importance of this design already. If not, you'll want to read about Lima Locomotive Works and their engineer William Woodward, Berkshire-type 2-8-2 vs 2-8-4, Nickel Plate vs Fort Wayne in the 40s and 50s that sound similar to high-speed rail routing arguments now, and the 1955 track elevation completion.

July 26 Owosso Steam Festival, last day

Photos

Before entering the festival grounds for the last day, I look around the downtown area a bit. I also visit the Owosso depot, now an Elks club, for a cheap meal serving a good cause.

Owosso really did a fine job of welcoming everyone. In this terrible economy, especially for Michigan, they were happy to see the tourists, resisted gouging for things like parking and meals, put on a fine show, and made sure they are on my map for a visit anytime I'm back in that part of the country.

Next stop is the Montrose Depot, a museum now. It dates to 1888 and served the Grand Trunk Westerner Railroad. Montrose also has the Historical and Telephone Pioneer Museum, well worth a couple of hours.

I swing through Saginaw and also spot a caboose in someone's front yard on my way to Cadillac, MI for tomorrow's touristing.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 24, 2009)

A couple more from July 20 before moving on to videos from the Steam Festival at Owosso, MI:


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mahalo Alice for sharing your trip with us, an a "Ataboy" for Whooz hellping you. 

Aloha

Eric


----------



## Alice (Aug 25, 2009)

July 27 Driving from Cadillac to Sault Ste Marie, MI

I came to Cadillac for the budget motels on my way north, and stayed for the listing in the front of the yellow pages that said there was a Shay Steam Locomotive in City Park.

Across from the park is a former train depot. The tracks by the station remain and trains still use them. Grand Lakes Central RR currently runs freight but has plans to add passenger and commuter rail service, at least according to their website.

Besides City Park, Cadillac has a lakefront park across the street and tracks.

Ephriam Shay lived and logged near Cadillac and designed a locomotive to run on temporary wood tracks without tearing them up, so as to be able to log all year. Cadillac-Soo Lumber #1 was built in 1898 and restored in 1985.

Photos: Cadillac City Park, Shay locomotive

I might have stopped in the Oden State fish Hatchery for its 1920 building, but the railcar sitting out front with steps on one end and wheelchair ramp on the other cinched it. Why would the Department of Conservation of Michigan have a Pullman?

This car replicates the "Wolverine," Michigan's last fish car. The fish rode in adapted milk cans kept cool with ice. Much of the car was left in its original luxurious state, with detailed cabinets and ceiling.

Photos: Oden State Fish Hatchery building and grounds, and Wolverine

The historical society has a museum in the former Grand Rapids & Indiana Railroad depot at Pellston.

Photos: Pellston depot

The Mackinac Bridge between Mackinaw City and St. Ignace is the third longest suspension bridge in the world, 8,614 feet for the suspension part, nearly 7 miles including approaches. Although a bridge was originally proposed in 1884, this bridge wasn't completed and opened to traffic until 1957.

Photos: Mackinac Bridge


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2009)

As always a fantastic report and pics Alice,Thanks!Im envious,wish I could be riding along on such a great trip!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 25, 2009)

Here are the videos from the Main Event of Alice's Road Trip: Train Festival 2009 at Owosso, Michigan. Nice to see steam working sans diesel!

 (Hesston Steam Museum)


----------

